# Phal Sara Gold really weird...



## OrchidIsa (Oct 13, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my phal Brother Sara Gold. Last year, it spiked in the heart and continued to bloom on a previous spike. Then, a few weeks ago, had a problem with some flowers, marked with spots (botrytis?). Now, look at those changes on the spikes: it's turning yellow and pink... !! The buds are still growing and the spikes too! What's happening with this plant? I think it's near the garbage can...


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 13, 2013)

Maybe it could be interesting to write it has been negative for virus (CymMV and ORSV) with Agdia's Immunostrips?

IMO there could be genetic defects in the plant


----------



## Hera (Oct 13, 2013)

Was the end of the spike in a different light level than the rest of the plant?


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 13, 2013)

Hera said:


> Was the end of the spike in a different light level than the rest of the plant?



Not at all. Same level. Boths spikes are facing opposite ways (one to the right, one to the left) and it's only 2 or 3 inches at the end of the spikes that turned pink/yellow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2013)

I would check it for viruses before I threw it away. Could be something cultural which won't happen again.


----------



## bigleaf (Oct 14, 2013)

I would also check its root system. Most phals stay in bloom for a long time. Often a troubled phal will bloom itself to death.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 14, 2013)

I saw that strange plant a few times when I visited Orchidisa

Dot, it is negative with Immunostrip for 2 types of viruses (CymMV and ORSV).

And as Isabelle wrote earlier, the flowering stalk has been initiated in the middle of the crown! It is unusual and we wonder why Phalaenopsis sometimes do such a thing. It seems like foliage primordia became a bud primordia.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 14, 2013)

What's the rush for the garbage can? I'd wait see what happens, does it repeat itself before dumping it.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 14, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> What's the rush for the garbage can? I'd wait see what happens, does it repeat itself before dumping it.



The rush is that the plant clearly seems to have a problem that I can't identifiy. First, the spike in the crown (which is not really a health problem...), then the unidentified spots on the flowers and now, those colors changes on both spikes. I would not want this phal to give I don't know what to my other orchids. So if I have to throw it away, I will!  I have another Sara Gold so...

About the roots, they are great and there are several...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2013)

Well the spike in the crown, I understand, is death for the plant unless it sends out a keiki. But I think it cannot grow more leaves from the crown once it has a spike there.

There are lots of viruses besides the two you tested for. A commercial lab would have to test for them.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2013)

When a phal puts up a spike in the center it is called a terminal spike. It means it will not bloom anymore in most cases. It does not mean the plant will die. But will not bloom on the growth till it grows a keiki to maturity and it blooms. I always thought this was weird.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2013)

I think it also will not send out new leaves from the crown, ultimately resulting in death unless it keikis.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 14, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> But I think it cannot grow more leaves from the crown once it has a spike there.



When the terminal crown growth is terminated the plant can grow new growths (crowns) from the base.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, I know... If there was only this problem, I would wait and see. That's what I did since it happened. But the major problem here is that this phal accumulates weird things like those color changes on the spikes. Since I can't find the problem, it's in quarantine. I will keep an eye on it and trash it if it stays problematic.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2013)

gonewild said:


> When the terminal crown growth is terminated the plant can grow new growths (crowns) from the base.



That's why I said unless it keikis.


----------

